

Show HN: Pinmark.in – Remember all the links you share online - alc90
http://www.pinmark.in

======
alc90
Hi everyone - I've been working on a auto-bookmarking tool that collects and
organizes all the links you share, like, tweet and favorite online.

If you have questions, remarks or suggestions please feel free to drop a
comment - I would really appreciate it.

P.S. Also - if you're interested in the beta version of the app - you can sign
up for early access - and additionally you'll get a 50% off when the app is
publicly launched.

Thanks!

